# Bettie Recipe!



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie, I will post some more recipes for you,but this one I am thinking about because its fast and easy, and I am not sure about the rest of the country but here in Oregon it has been berry season. Oregon has some of the best berries in the world,probably the best strawberry in the world. We can't ship them out of state because they are so sweet they start to get ripe almost before they're picked.Anyway, most berries or fruits will do,you can use seasonal fruits for this as well.Berry or fruit crispBerries or fruitsmall individual dishes/or pie dish etc.flourbrown sugarbutterwaterPut down a thin layer of fruit covering the bottom of the dish (not to thick 1/4 to 1/2 inch deep)Pour small amount of water into dish(just enough to cover bottom of dish,mm's)mix 50% flour to 50% brown sugar and mix togetheradd butter in small cubes the size of a quarter and mix into flour and brown sugarcoat the top of the dish or dishes until covered ( this can be adjusted for sweetness)broil ten minutesserve with vanilla ice cream while hot(although thats optional,and you can eat it cold, but its best hot with vanilla Hagen-Daz)"L"I hope you enjoy it,I know its been around, but people forget how easy it is to cook good things really fast,and if you have fresh product even better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

eric,You are so sweet to do this. Fast and easy are the ones I like, as well as few ingredients. It sounds so good.I'm sure everyone will enjoy it. (Would it work with canned fruit? I usually have some on hand--like peaches)------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie, canned fruit is no problem,pears,peaches,apples,etc.. I hope you can eat this kindof thing? I will post some other recipes next Monday for everyone. Bettie, I hope your having a great day!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

eric,I feel like I can eat that.Have you tried the Pistachio Salad?I haven't made it in a long time, but it used to go over great with my family:1 tall can crushed (drained) pineapple 1 large Cool-Whip1 large (or 2 small) INSTANT pistachio pudding 1 1/2 cups mini marshmallowsCombine all ingredients in large mixing bowl and pour into covered salad bowl and refrigerate. (Use the pudding dry)------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie, I'll try that I love Pistachio! Here's a great easy salad dressing.1/3rd Japanease rice wine vinegerto 2/3rds salad oila touch of grey poupon to tastesaltpepper to tasteYou can buy the Japanese rice wine vineger at most supermarkets and its great for salad dressings!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

I've never used rice wine vinegar, but love grey poupon. I'll have to try that.Guess you know the fruit salad:l cup Mandarin Orange slices (drained)l cup minature marshmallows l cup chunk pineapple (drained)1 cup sour creaml cup coconut (optional)l cu nuts (optional) Mix and let set awhile before eating. Serve as salad or dessert.I can't eat coconut or nuts, but it is good without them.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I make the same fruit cobbler recipe Eric does, only I use Bisquik (pancake mix) instead of the flour. It makes the topping puff up a bit. Just love it on fresh blueberries.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

Hi, Zig,What is one of your fast and easy recipes?------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Is there any interest in starting a new IBS Recipe Forum?J*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeffrey, I am not sure how others feel about this, I personally don't have any specific recipes for IBS,I have alot of recipes though,and we could just have a recipe forum,maybe some others have some ideas about this? [This message has been edited by eric (edited 08-22-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

Jeff,I think that's a great idea. Some time ago, someone mentioned she was going to publish a cookbook this fall, I think, and would share recipes if anyone wanted them. I don't remember who it was. Maybe she will see this and respond.I'm like eric, I don't have any IBS recipes, but I feel sure others do. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I just like reading recipes, even if I never make any of them! I tried collecting regional cookbooks, those homemade bound things, wherever I went for awhile, but gave it up. I was going to ask Eric if rice wine vinegar is easy on the IBS, as I haven't ventured back into any salad dressings yet! Food is one of my favorite things (or used to be). I've gotten to write a little about restaurants when I did travel-type articles. A magazine called country America had a "Country Cafe" column, and you had to get a regional-type recipe, a story about the place and its history and crowd. Too bad I didn't know you at that time, Eric! (or maybe you were a chef at a much higher-tone place!) But I also did little 150-word blurbs for the L.A. Weekly annual Best of L.A. issues -- like Best Burrito place, Best Phillippino, Best Caesar Salad, Best Place for Desserts, etc. Not much money -- but you got to eat the stuff first! Anyway, bring on the recipes!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, I have only worked in a couple of restaurants,five to be percise,the oldest continiously running inn in NY,a five star restaurant in NY,and two in Portland here.The name of the Portland restaurants are Jakes the second oldest in the city, and McCormick and Scmicks the same owners. There are five in seattle,five in Portland,one in San Francisco,I think, four in LA,one on Rodeo drive,and two in Denver,along with one in almost every major city. They have just recently went national. It is through them that I cooked for the President and Al Gore,that's another story that's pretty funny. If you get the chance, look them up in your city to see if there is one, and try it out they are excellent,with a variety of cuisines.Anyway, another recipe,1 6oz filet of sole cleaned and de-boned(per person)bread crumbsparmesanegg washflourMix 60% bread crumbs to 40% parmesandip sole in flour until coateddip in egg wash until coateddip in bread crumb mixture until coatedFry in hot saute pan: using a little butter(I am a chef-butter is a given, but does not have to be used,oil or nonstick pan)until goldenbrown about 7 to ten minutes.This is good by itself or can be topped with a lemon caper butter!Some melted butter, a few capers, and a little lemon juice.Okay enjoy!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The IBS cookbook?!!!chicken and ricerice and chickenricechickenfiber medicationsAn occasional drink


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

An IBS recipe forum would be excellent. Although we all have different symptoms and trigger foods - it would be great to share some of our "comfort food" recipes that make us feel better, as well as more mainstream recipes for the rest of the world.I know that other boards have lots of listings for Carob recipes (carob being easy on the digestive system and a replacement for chocolate); but they aren't well organized either.Just my two cents. Also Eric - your recipe has encouraged me to go out and get some fresh fruit (I usually avoid fruit at all cost!)


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

That's funny about the IBS cookbook -- chicken and rice, rice, chicken. You're so right! Bananas, and toast. Crushed Bentyl on a bed of rice. So was one of the NY restaurants the Four Seasons? What was the name of that really exclusive place in NYC I never could afford? Gee, whiz. I don't know about Jake's. I'll check the phonebook. Sounds out of my league (but for sure, not my tastes). Until IBS, anyway, my friends and my usual hangouts were the local Mexican restaurants. I remember walking in NYC and we saw James Beard and it was the thrill of our lives so we waved, "Hi, Mr. Beard!" And he jovialy waved back. It was funny. So what did Clinton eat? McDonald's A La Royale? Just kidding. That sounds like a fun (or funny) incident. I'm sure Gore was very polite.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, if you check your phonebook look for McCormick and Schmicks, not Jakes! The restaurant in NY was Plumbush in Westchester county, but I do have a baseball cap from Tavern on the Green! The President and Vice President had filet mignon and salmon,but it was a five course meal.I was out side standing next to the head of the secret service(did you see Taxi Driver with Robert Deniro)and was asking him like the movie how to join the secret service, but I don't think he got it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 1999)

Cherry Cheese Pie:1 can condensed milk1 8oz. pkg. cream cheese1/3 cup lemon juiceCream cheese and add condensed mik. Stir in lemon juice. Pour in graham cracker or vanilla wafer crust. Add cherry pie filling on top. (can use blueberries or strawberries)................Banana Delight:Mix 1 small box vanilla wafers (crushed) with 1 stick oleo to make a bottom crust in 9x13" baking dish.Mix 1 8oz. pkg. cream cheese with 2 cups powdered sugar and 1 stick oleo for the next layer.Slice 4 large bananas in circles and add 1 large can drained, crushed pineapple. Spread for next layer.Top with 1 large carton Cool Whip. Sprinkle with 1 cup chopped pecans and 1 small jar cherries (halved).Can be frozen or kept in refrigerator. ................Topping for Angel Food cake:1 can cherry pie filling1 can condensed milk1 large can crushed pineapple (drained)1/2 cup pecans1 8oz. Cool Whip Mix and spread on top of Angel Food cake. ...............Banana Pudding (Good and Quick)1 pkg. (3 5/8 oz.) INSTANT French Vanilla Pudding 2 cups milkMake pudding according to directions. Add 1 can condensed milk and 1 large Cool Whip (thawed).Layer vanilla wafers, bananas, and pudding mix................------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 1999)

Cherry Cheese Pie:1 can condensed milk1 8oz. pkg. cream cheese1/3 cup lemon juiceCream cheese and add condensed milk. Stir in lemon juice. Pour in graham cracker or vanilla wafer crust. Add cherry pie filling on top. (can use blueberries or strawberries)................Banana Delight:Mix 1 small box vanilla wafers (crushed) with 1 stick oleo to make a bottom crust in 9x13" baking dish.Mix 1 8oz. pkg. cream cheese with 2 cups powdered sugar and 1 stick oleo for the next layer.Slice 4 large bananas in circles and add 1 large can drained, crushed pineapple. Spread for next layer.Top with 1 large carton Cool Whip. Sprinkle with 1 cup chopped pecans and 1 small jar cherries (halved).Can be frozen or kept in refrigerator. ................Topping for Angel Food cake:1 can cherry pie filling1 can condensed milk1 large can crushed pineapple (drained)1/2 cup pecans1 8oz. Cool Whip Mix and spread on top of Angel Food cake. ...............Banana Pudding (Good and Quick)1 pkg. (3 5/8 oz.) INSTANT French Vanilla Pudding 2 cups milkMake pudding according to directions. Add 1 can condensed milk and 1 large Cool Whip (thawed).Layer vanilla wafers, bananas, and pudding mix................ ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 1999)

I tried to post 4 recipes on one page earlier--submitted them twice--but they didn't get here, so I will try to type them again, but only 1 to a page.............Banana Pudding (Good and quick):1 pkg (3 5/ oz.) INSTANT French Vanilla Pudding2 cups milkMake pudding according to directions. Add 1 can condensed milk and 1 large Cool Whip (thawed).Layer vanilla wafers, bananas, and pudding mix.........................------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 1999)

I don't know what happened, but when I got out and went back in, there were the recipes...I'm not going to delete them (who knows, maybe there're not really there!).I have really been frustrated with the board today, but I see by the new topic, I'm not the only one. I'd love to know where the posts go that you don't think posted, and then as if by magic (or aliens) they suddenly appear!------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

A recipe from my daughter-in-law, Lesia.............Poppy Seed Chicken Casserole:1 chicken, cooked and deboned (or 4 breasts) 2 cans cream of mushroom soup (undiluted) 2 cans cream of celery soup (undiluted) 1 tube Ritz crackers1 stick margarinePoppy seed1 large sour creamMix deboned chicken with soups and sour cream. Put into large flat baking dish.Topping:Crush Ritz crackers. Melt margarine; pour over crackers and mix well. Smooth crackers over top of chicken mixture, then sprinkle with poppy seeds (to taste). Bake at 350 degrees for about 1 hour or until crackers are browned. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

A recipe from my daughter, Carol:...............Chicken Pot Pie:2 unbaked pie crustsMix together:1 can cream of chicken soup (undiluted)1 can cream of potato soup (undiluted)1 can veg all (drained)1 stick oleo2 cans white chickenWhen mixed, pour into one unbaked pie crust and put other on top. Bake 400 degrees for 30 to 45 minutes or until brown.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie you have a cookbook going on here,I'll post some new ones also,but I can't quite yet!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Bettie and all,Thanks for posting all of these recipes! I love the ones that are quick. By the time I get off work, go to the gym for a work out and get home it's so late! I hate eating after 9pm, so I'm always on the lookout for good, quick recipes.







Ty


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Bettie-- Is banana pudding a Southern thing? I have a book from "Mrs. Wilkes Boarding House" in Savannah, GA. This lady in her 90's now has had a dining room since 1965 that even David Brinkley and other celebrities have been to. I understand they line up around the block to get in for her Southern favorites, and everybody gets served the same dishes -- about five courses! Her banana pudding is very much like yours, except at the end, she doesn't use condensed milk, but makes a meringue, with 2 egg whites, 1/8 tsp salt, 4 T sugar and 1/4 tsp vanilla extract. I'm no great cook. I have lots of great ideas, but hardly any patience! Whenever I've had a partner, it's usually him that's the better cook! (except for some reason, except for Eric, most guys love to pile on that tabasco or even -- heavens -- ketchup on everything. And garlic, they love garlic).


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

Persistance,I must admit, I didn't know Banana Pudding was a Southern dish (if it is), I just know that I have eaten it for as long as I can remember. It used to be made with a homemade custard and meringue (sp) on top, but my custard never tasted like my Mother's or my Mother-in-Law's, so when I came across this recipe, I latched onto it. It is so quick and easy, and is good tasting.Try it; you might like it.Speaking of differences, I took a bus tour in 1973 with a friend (Nell) at work--wonderful trip to see many wonderful places. What stands out in my mind now, Nell and I went to Disneyland and went to a place to get something to drink and I ordered a glass of sweet milk. The girl behind the counter looked at me funny and said, "Do you mean white milk?" To me, there were only 2 kinds of milk---sweet milk and buttermilk. Needless to say, I told her I wanted white milk.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

OK, who likes Spinach---I don't either, but I like this and I'll bet you will too...............Spinach Casserole:2 pkgs. frozen spinach (chopped). Cook and squeeze out water. In pyrex bowl, mix 1 shredded onion, 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese. Add 1 can cream of mushroom soup (undiluted), 2 beaten eggs, 1/2 cup mayonaise. Stir well. Bake at 375 degrees for about 45 min. to 1 hour. Can put topping on it of french fried onion rings. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

This is a recipe from my step-father's sister, Julia..............Julia's Cake:1 pkg. yellow cake mix (Pillsbury)4 egg yolks 3/4 cup apricot nectar3/4 cup cooking oilLemon flavoring (about 2 tablespoons)Beat all together. Fold in 4 beaten egg whites.Pour in ungreased tube pan and bake 45 or 50 minutes at 350 degrees.Filling:Juice of 2 or 3 lemons3 cups confectioner's sugarWhen cake is done, poke holes in it with fork.Mix and pour over cake while hot. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

Lesia (my daughter-in-law) made this Thanksgiving, 1991 and brought it over. I used to make my Mother's dressing until then. Try it!...............Lesia's Dressing:Cook hen with 2 onions and lots of celery. (Can do this the day before)For cornbread, use 1 1/2 chopped onions, 4 beaten eggs and buttermilk. Don't use crusts from bottom and sides.Crumble corn bread, add 1 chopped onion, 6 beaten eggs, 1 can cream of chicken soup (undiluted), lots of pepper and poultry seasoning to taste. Add to broth from hen (can add deboned meat from hen).Bake at 325 degrees for about 40 minutes or until done.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Bettie -- I LOVE spinach, especially when it's all dressed up! But can we D's eat that recipe? It sounds really good! And I like the idea of adding stuff to cake mixes. Our paper, the Daily News, used to have recipes like that -- even making cookies from cake mix, can you imagine? I'll print out those recipes you gave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

Persist,I guess it's one of those things you just try and hope it sits well. Like I said before, I don't have any IBS recipes---just things I like. When my IBS is acting up, I am very careful what I eat. Wish I could go back to the good old days when I could eat anything---one of my favorites is hot sauce, hot peppers, etc, which I sometimes eat anyway and then "If you dance, you must pay the piper".------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie,holy cow we are gonna have a cookbook for sure!Okay,a new one from me,I can't keep up with ya Grandma!(lol)boneless chicken breast 5oz per personsaute the chicken breast 3/4 of the wayput the breast on a sheet pantop with finely diced tomatoe,finely diced basil,and shreadded Mozzarella and and a little salt and pepperfinish in oven till doneI'll post more this one was just in my head at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

eric,Hi, adopted grandson! That one sounds so good and I would imagine most of us could eat it. I'll have to try that one out. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Bettie!!!On the last one I should have added saute in olive oil,its the Itialian health thing!Unfortunetly, most of the recipes I have are very invovled with special sauces,or I have to change them so they feed a couple of people as opposed too hundreds,but I'll put more up as I think of them!Okay now for dessert! This is an IBSer's nightmare probably,but I eat it once in awhile,and my friends flip over it! Plus its fast!Macadamia nut chocolate brittleYou can use any avaiable nut, though in Oregon we have a lot of Filberts(hazelnuts)or you can use almonds, cashews,etc., all of them work.1/4 stick butter1/2 cup sugar3/4 cup nuts1 Tablespoon dark corn syrupchocolate chips (you could use carob here)Saute the butter,sugar,nuts,and corn syrup until golden brown on medium heat, the mixture will start to bubble,and turn whiteish on the edges,this takes about 7 to 10 minutes. You don't want to cook this to long as it will turn rock hard!Pour mixture into a greased pie tin and while hot, cover with a fine layer of chocolate chips. Take a spoon and slowly spread chocolate while it melts(BE CAREFUL THE MIXTURE CAN REALLY BURN YOU)put in the refrigerator until cool,and break into small pieces. This makes a great touch to the side of vanilla ice cream and things.By the way Bettie are we the only ones who cook? I love your recipes, I am gonna print them out so I have them for future reference!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

eric,That sounds so good.I'm like you---I wish someone else would post their recipes--I'm about out of the ones I wanted to post.Come on folks, we want yours.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie, I'll post some more. Sorry about the nut thing,but making it for others would be great as a holiday present or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

eric and Bettie,I'll try to post some- just found this thread. I LOVE to cook. I have a ton of vegetable recipes since we have a big garden. I'm not a fancy cook- continental is not in my repertoire- presentation is not my goal; but have a variety of things I make. I don't think banana pudding is southern. Although I've lived in the South most of my life, and they certainly have lots of banana pudding here, I got my recipe from my German grandmother who lived most of her life in Pennsylvania. I've also had great puddings like that in Pa. Dutch country. Marka, are you around to comment? Is banana pudding a Pennsylvania thing?kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great Kate, glad you found this!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Peach Cobbler (Mother's recipe):1 cup flour1 cup sugar1 cup milk1 teaspoon baking powder (if plain flour is used)1 stick butter1 can sliced peaches (I have made it with or without the juice)Mix flour, sugar, milk, and baking powder. Melt butter in casserole (or cast iron skillet) and pour batter on. Place peaches on same and bake until brown. (I don't have the temperature or time, but I would guess 350 degrees--for 25 or 30 minutes). ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Dump Cake Recipe (from Peggy, a friend from work days):1 box Yellow Cake Mix (Butter)1 can Cherry Pie Filling (or can use Blueberry, Apple, Pie Filling)1 can crushed Pineapple2 sticks Butter (or oleo)1 cup Coconut1 cup PecansPut whole can of cherry pie filling in bottom of pan; spread whole can of pineapple with juice on top. Sprinkle whole box of yellow cake mix on top; add two sticks of melted oleo or butter; sprinkle 1 cup of coconut and 1 cup of pecans on top. Bake at 325 degrees for 45 minutes. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE[This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 08-27-1999).]


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Eric- your recipe for Blue Berry Crisp is GREAT! I'm eating it right now, over lactaid vanilla icecream - YUMMY!Having problems with the crumb topping - Felt like I didn't put enough butter in it - and some of the flour wasn't as mixed in as I would have liked - BUT IT TASTES SOOOO GOOD! I'll try the topping again with a different fruit filling (peach or plum maybe?)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wannabee, glad you liked it! Butter in the topping is a big one,but you can adjust until its right for you!Here is something I am thinking about although I don't really have a recipe for it,it just came to mind.Pounded boneless chicken breast 5 to 6 ozstuff with smoked Gouda cheese in very small cubesadd finely chopped tomatoe and bacon piecesroll and bread in flour,egg wash,and bread crumbs.the bread crumbs should have a little salt,pepper,and thyme,or Itilian saesoning.bake until done.I hope it works,I am gonna try it.Not really and IBS recipe,most of my cooking has french sauces and things,but I try to post a variety!


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Eric - I'm ready to make another fruit crisp - and I'm thinking of a Peach one. JuUst to let you know - I really dislike fruit - (I eat maybe a dozen pieces of fruit a year!) but the blueberry crisp was SO GOOD, that I thought I'd try another one.For the peach crisp - should I take off the skin of the peach? And if so, would blanching it be the way to go?THANKS FOR ANY "FEEDBACK" *L*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes,take the skin off. You can blanche it for a couple of minutes and peel the skin off,it will also make the fruit softer to cook. I am glad you like them. I will post some more dessert recipes since that is really my specialty.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Dessert recipes would be great - and if I can get my fruit at the same time, would be even better! I just got some peaches from the grocery store and they look like fruit on steroids - they were just HUGE! But I ate one several weeks ago that was wonderful - I'll try to use these peaches in the crisp.Several years ago, I made up my own recipe for baked apple - combining ingredients I found in multiple cookbooks - I should dig it out and give it a shot - and if it works- I'll post it!







Thanks for the feedback, Eric.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great,and I want to thank you,because I don't know if you saw the post under, where were from but I found that island I was talking about when I did a web search,so I owe you one! http://www1.shore.net/~gfisher/tia/ Anthony Thacher was my relative![This message has been edited by eric (edited 08-30-1999).]


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Eric - glad you found your island!! If you ever head east to explore it, let me know. Cape Ann is only 40 minutes from me. I'll have to look on a map to see where it is exactly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

To the top.........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm new to the BB and I love this section. When i have time I have to copy some they sound Fantastic. Here's a good comfort recipe thats quick and easy, but also a safe food for me. Hope it is for others too!Chicken and Pasta2 Tbs Flour2 boneless chicken breasts cut into stripsolive oil3/4 lb pastafull pkg of frozen spinachchopped onion1/4 of a med one1 1/2 cups chicken broth3Tbs lemon juice2 tsp garlic1/4 tsp pepper2 tsp fresh thymeCoat chicken with flour and brown in the oilcook the pasta and steam the spinachadd onion to the chicken and stir in most of the broth, lemon garlic and pepper.Add flour to the remaiing broth to thicken and add to the panAdd thyme and a Tbs buttercover pan and cook to thouroughly cook the chicken about 15 mins.Mix chicken, pasta, and spinach together or leave the spinach seperate to serve.The recipe is really easy and very good. I've even served it for company and it's gotten rave reviews. Just think it's pretty much a safe food







Have a great day







Mickey


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

mickey,Welcome to the Recipe Forum.Your recipe sounds very good. Thanks for posting it.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Mickey, that sounds really good...I'm going to try it soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

Taking this to the top for those that may not have seen it....Brandi, I said I had made Spinach Cornbread----but must have been the Spinach Casserole I was thinking about.......It's in here somewhere....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2000)

Broccoli, anyone?I got this recipe from a little Hidden Valley Ranch promotional cookbook. It has gotten rave reviews at several family and pot luck dinners...even people who don't like broccoli very much like this one! If you can handle dairy, this is a good way to jazz up a veggie...1 packet (1 oz.) Hidden Valley Original Ranch Dressing Mix8 oz. cream cheese3/4 cup milk1 pound broccoli, cooked and drained1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheeseIn a blender, combine dressing mix, cream cheese, and milk. Pour over broccoli in a 9-inch baking dish; stir well. Top with cheese. Bake at 350 for 25 minutes or until cheese is melted. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi everyone. I think it is great that everyone is trying to submit recipes. You all must be doing really well to tolerate these, however. I see alot of milk and butter and spinach. I am not trying to be critical but these are all my trigger foods. It is amazing how we all differ, isn't it?? I also noticed someone asking about a cookbook published in the fall for IBS? It is called Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vourous. According to the book, she is the only author of an IBS book that actually has IBS. I have read it and find that the diet strategies are working for me!!! 2nd Chance: I have a second chance at life and I am on a mission. My mission is to touch others as well as help others with IBS, no matter what it takes.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Quick and Easy Pork Chops, This one contains milk for all of you who has a problem with that, I wouldn't try it. Here goes.Pork Chops (as many as you need to feed the hungry)Golden Cream of Mushroom Soup (1/2 can for every three pork chops)MilkOnionGreen PepperOlive OilSalt and pepper your pork and then brown your pork chops in the oil in a frying pan on med/high for about 4 min on the first side and 6 on the other side. Follow the cream of mushroom soup can directions for mixing it with the milk. Put pork chops in a shallow oven safe pan and cover with the soup/milk mixture. Slice the onion and green pepper and arrange them on the top of the chops. Make it look attractive and you can set it on the table and impress your guests. Cook at 350 for a half hour to 40 minutes until cooked but not overdone. If your chops are thinner it'll take less time. This is great served with a rice pilaf, steamed broccoli and a white Zinf type of wine. Enjoy, Wes------------------Only those who risk going too far, will ever know how far they can go.


----------

